# Julie Devine Could use your help.



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Oh Michael, whats going on?? Is everything ok?? :noidea: 

Good thoughts and prayers headed her way!!! :hug: :amen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

*I don't know her, but...*

My thoughts & prayers are with all of you at this very difficult time. Keep the faith!! :angel:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

OMG!! I just saw what was up Michael.........give that woman a huge :hug: for me and tell her that you all are in my prayers. :amen:


----------



## Ex-softballer (Jan 9, 2006)

Please let Julie know that she is in my prayers. And that I still get a chuckle when i think about the KY shoot, nice outfit.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Tell julie she is in my prayers


----------



## gammaw (Apr 20, 2009)

Tell Julie we will be praying for her and her family.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Mike tell Julie she is in my prayers and so are you. Give me a call if we can help in anyway.
Jen


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks Gals.


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Please, though I don't know you all, I feel for you and hope that everything turns out better than how it seems to be going for you all.
:grouphug::aniangel::amen:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

She shoots with my wife and I have served on an ASA committee with her. There is no finer person out there. Our thoughts and prayers are with her. Keep us updated


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:hug:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

VeroShooter said:


> She shoots with my wife and I have served on an ASA committee with her. There is no finer person out there. Our thoughts and prayers are with her. Keep us updated


We are thinking of you Julie and hope everything works out for you.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw these jokes in another forum and they made me smile, figured they would fit in here:wink:

Women are angels. 
When someone breaks one of our wings we simply continue to fly on a broomstick...we're flexible like that.



Live your life in such a way that when your feet hit the floor in the morning, Satan shudders and says, "Oh no, she's awake!"


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

CountryWoman said:


> Saw these jokes in another forum and they made me smile, figured they would fit in here:wink:
> 
> Women are angels.
> When someone breaks one of our wings we simply continue to fly on a broomstick...we're flexible like that.


LOL! Ok that one made me snicker and trust me, that has not been easy to do lately! 

I thank each and everyone of you for your support from the bottom of my heart. I wish I could go into more details but this is too much of a "public" forum for that. This is very serious, but I have truth and justice on my side and I have to believe that I will prevail here. Tomorrow will be an unbelievably hard day for me so if you could all say a prayer at 9:30 central time for me, I would seriously appreciate it.

Thanks,
Julie Devine


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Prayers from Kansas!! I hope that everything turns out well!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

You got it girl. Hoping for the best.:hug:


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

I know you don't know me, but I saw you win in Paris when you were in hunter class and heard everyone cheering for you as you received your winnings. You inspired me. That was only my second ASA ever. I could tell then that you were a joyful, wonderful person. I have already prayed and will remember you tomorrow.


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

Julie, you're a great gal! Definately not many like you! I hope and pray that things change for you. I'm trying to calculate 9:30 central to eastern, LOL, but you will be remembered then!:grouphug::llama: (He's just cute.)


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Praying for you Julie


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

A prayer for Julie...hope everything turns out well.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Lojo- it never fails to leave me speechless when people say things like you did about me. I am glad that you posted. It always means a lot to me, but in particular right now it means the world. You inspire me too. 

9:30 central is 10:30 eastern for those of you having trouble with that calculation. I need a judge to see truth and justice and not fall for wickedness and evil. Pray pray pray. 

This is only step one in the process so I am sure I will return a few more times over the next few months to ask for prayers on the next step.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Julie, you got all the prayers I can send up for you. :hug: You are a great person and will prevail, I know you will. The judge will see who is in the wrong and it will NOT be you! Your in the right as far as I can see........love ya girl!!

Dee :hug:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Julie and Mike are top notch people. Never a bad word to say about anyone. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Julie- I know you said that today would be a tough day for you. Take a deep breath and hold your head high. Try to relax and you will get threw this. 

If you or your hubby need anything don't hesitate to ask. Talk to yall soon.

Trav


----------



## lovinarchery (Apr 28, 2009)

You are in our prayers!!!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I can't help but keep thinking about you Julie. Erika and I have you and Mike in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sending many prayers your way! God will hold your hand and see that you are safe! Love you girl! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ex-softballer (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope everything went well today. I have been thinking of you and your family all day and saying a few prayers. 

The nice Cindy


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your prayers. This morning I woke up with such peace. I just knew that with all these people praying for me it would just have to be fine. I am happy to report that things went as well as possible. The judge ruled in my favor on everything we were asking for today. Have to go back in September and I am sure that this will be a long process but I think for me today was the hardest step. Again I just want to thank everyone for their prayers. They mean the world to me.


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

Mike you and Julie and family are in my prayers. Hope everything continues to go well for you. Just keep your head up.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

always in my prayers girl.. :angel:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to here everything went well. Offer still stands. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## lojo (Mar 13, 2009)

It's wonderful to feel the peace that God gives through prayers. I'm very happy that it went well today, and we will remember you in the next months.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

You shot one target ahead of me in West Monroe. You were such a bubbly, happy person at the shoot. I'll have you in my prayers.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

1DevineShooter said:


> LOL! Ok that one made me snicker and trust me, that has not been easy to do lately!
> 
> I thank each and everyone of you for your support from the bottom of my heart. I wish I could go into more details but this is too much of a "public" forum for that. This is very serious, but I have truth and justice on my side and I have to believe that I will prevail here. Tomorrow will be an unbelievably hard day for me so if you could all say a prayer at 9:30 central time for me, I would seriously appreciate it.
> 
> ...


:thumb: Glad you liked it


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

Julie, you know I just think the world of you and can't imagine what you are going through. Just remember you have plenty of people that KNOW what a wonderful person you are and truth will prevail. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Julie....I hate it that you are having problems....you are truly one of the nicest and most thoughtful people I have ever met. I am praying that your problems will be solved in your favor and that you will once again have a life of peace. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is looking up...continuing to pray


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

I want to thank all of you gals and guys... She was sure needing a reminder that she has a lot of people that think she is a good person. Sometimes you can let just a couple really get you down.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Hey Mike/Julie, how are things going?? :hug: to you both!! 

Love ya guys,
Dee


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

*Pretty Down.........*

Julie is having some hard days and I can not sleep at night. When we last talked to the lawyer he is already preparing us to take a deal. What sucks is he is right, but our Justice system is very corrupt. The DA just takes any case that comes across his desk without looking at the evidence because he knows 95% of the people can not afford to higher a lawyer to see it through all the way to the end. So he knows just about all his cases will deal which means they will put you on a 5 year probation and when that is fulfilled your charge will be expunged. So during that five years you will pay the county several charges every month. So once a month we will be reminded of getting bent over. 
Our option is to somehow figure how to afford to pay a lawyer from 10,000 to 50,000 dollars depending how how long the trial would take. Then you just hope like crazy we got an intelligent jury, that will see the facts for facts. If not we stand a chance they convict her to five years in prison and we be bankrupt trying to pay lawyer bills.

The deal Julie is completely innocent of charges and all the evidence is his word versus her word. there is nothing that is concrete in anyone's favor here. We will have to prove he gave her permission. So what do we do from here. We want to fight it all the way to the end but wow we are the only one's with any risk. That is the worst part about it all. The boss first filed a civil suite and we hired a lawyer and the boss never preecided because he was not willing to lose any of his money for such a weak case. So with knowing the DA will take any case because it will make the county money.( just would have to be a heartless DA to take all cases like that) So the county has nothing to lose because there laywers are on salary anyways and now her boss has nothing to sweat because it will not cost him anything no matter what happens. So that leaves the innocent accused to put their whole life on the line. WOW we really need to change the system, because this side really sucks.

Oh and I know if we win the trial then we could turn around and sue the boss and yea have to pay the lawyers again and then when we win, we would never see a dime because the IRS is first in line because the reason he is trying to get Julie to pay some money is that he is WAY behind paying taxes. 

So we are in a pickle. 

Any Advice would be appreciated. Everyone tells me I need to stay quite about this but I do believe the word has got to get out, how our system sucks. Not sure how it can hurt my case, but maybe it could bring some great minds together and give some advice how to help the TRUTH come out.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Well back to court at 9:30 in the morning. Just wondering if I could get a few prayers again. It gave me such strength and peace last time just knowing that there were so many people praying for me. Thank you all so much for the support. You will just never ever know how much it means to me.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

You bet! Hold your head high no matter what. I know it must be tough. Prayers sent. Best wishes to you and your family during this. Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Julie, you know you can always count on good thoughts and prayers from your Montana Sister!! :hug: You will be in my thoughts tomorrow. Love ya girl!! 
Dee


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Well back from court. It went as expected. Go back October 15th. I'm sure I will be back on here asking for prayers before then. Thanks from the bottom of my heart for the support.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

1DevineShooter said:


> Well back from court. It went as expected. Go back October 15th. I'm sure I will be back on here asking for prayers before then. Thanks from the bottom of my heart for the support.


Julie, you know your archery family is behind you all the way. I just wish I could be there to give you this :hug: in person. You truly are a very strong woman and you will make it through this, I have faith in both you and the great one above. :amen:

Dee


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep your head up and keep the faith....we are all behind you Julie....


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

You both will be in my thoughts throughout the day. Keep staying strong.




> _Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of_​_
> them, for the LORD your God goes with you; he will never leave​you nor forsake you.​_​Deuteronomy 31:6​






> _I will search for the lost and bring back the strays. I will bind _​_
> up the injured and strengthen the weak, but the sleek and​the strong I will destroy. I will shepherd the flock with justice.​_​Ezekiel 34:16​


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

This is the first time I saw this thread, Julie and Mike you guys are in my prayers!


----------

